# Stick Fighters Scrimage!



## Datu Tim Hartman (Dec 19, 2001)

I would like to invite everyone to my school February 24th, 2002 for an open stick fightering scrimage! This will be a good opportinity to bang sticks with new people. 

When: 2-24-02, 1pm - 4pm 
Where: Horizon Martial Arts 252 Center Rd. West Seneca, NY 716-675-0899 
What to bring: Gloves & Cup. Helmets and sticks will be provided.

Hope to see you there! 

:samurai: :cheers: :armed:


----------



## Cthulhu (Dec 19, 2001)

Sounds like a blast. Too bad I'm way the hell down here in Florida.  Then again, I don't have to worry about shovelling walks and driving on ice 

Cthulhu


----------



## Datu Tim Hartman (Dec 19, 2001)

Snow & Ice,
What's that? All we've been seeing in RAIN! Maybe one of these days you can come up north and visit us. I'll be in the Ft Lauderale area Feb 15-17, 2002. Maybe we can meet if your in that area.


:cheers:


----------



## Cthulhu (Dec 19, 2001)

Give me more details, and I'll definitely see about it!  Exact date, time, location, costs (if any), etc.  We're about 300 miles north of Ft. Lauderdale, but my says if we don't have anything else to worry about then, I can go!

Cthulhu


----------



## Datu Tim Hartman (Feb 19, 2002)

Just a reminder of the Stick Scimmage this Sunday. Any out of towners, give me a call if you want to come down early and I'll see how many people I can put in the house and at the school. My cell is 716-432-0803. We train at 11am and Sparr at 1pm.

:apv: :goop: :iws: :snipe2: :CTF: :sniper: :jediduel: :boxing: :duel: :jedi1:


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Feb 24, 2002)

I'm snowed under with work this weeked, so can't make it out.  Someone who was there do a write up huh?  and let us poor overworked slobs know what fun we missed.

:asian:


----------



## Beam (Feb 27, 2002)

Renegade,

I train BJJ with Kyle and Kevin in Rochester and I have always been interested in FMA and realistic stickfighting training.  Can you please give me info about your school.  If you prefer you can e-mail me at jbeam75@msn.com.

Thanks!

- Jason Beam


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Feb 27, 2002)

Welcome to MT. 

You can find some info on Tims school at http://wmarnis.com/school .  I take classes there and the stick works a blast.  Adult classes are Tues/Thur 11-12, and Mon-Thur 630-725pm.  If ya can, swing on down.

:asian:


----------



## Beam (Mar 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Kaith Rustaz _
> 
> *Welcome to MT.
> 
> ...



Thanks for posting the link.  Unfortunately, I don't think it will be realistic for me to be able to make it to a 6:30 class by the time I get out of work and drive an hour to get to class.  It would also be hard for me to justify to myself commuting just for an hour class.

But who knows, if I ever find myself living in the Buffalo area, I will definitely look you guys up


----------

